# Beet juice lowers blood pressure



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Beet juice lowers blood pressure by S. L. Baker, features writer (NaturalNews) The vegetable known as the beetroot in Great Britain (and usually called the table beet, garden beet, red beet or just plain beet in the U.S.) has been studied in recent years for its health-building properties. For example, scientists have found it is [...]

*Read More...*


----------

